# MECA California 2X SQL - September 17, 2016 - Vacaville, California



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

One last MECA California event before MECA CA state finals. If you are short on points and/or looking to be eligible for state finals, this is your chance.

*Where:*
Audio Intensity
801 Davis St. Ste C
Vacaville, CA 95687

*When:*
Saturday, September 17, 2016 - 10:30am - ?










Facebook event invite here: 
https://www.facebook.com/events/789603577848359/

*Come on out!*


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm in


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Anyone else gonna make it?


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> Anyone else gonna make it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my mind using telekinesis



We have about half a dozen confirmed on FB.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

papasin said:


> We have about half a dozen confirmed on FB.




Awesome!


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Working on being able to attend at least to cheer for some, or check out some systems. 
No word now, and I missed going the last one in Monterey.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Alrojoca said:


> Working on being able to attend at least to cheer for some, or check out some systems.
> 
> No word now, and I missed going the last one in Monterey.



Thanks Al. Hope you can make it!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

We will see how I am feeling... It is a long drive to leave sat morning.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I won't be able to make this one, but I'll see everyone at State Finals. Now THAT is going to be a long day.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking forward to both events myself. Both should be great!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

DLO13 said:


> We will see how I am feeling... It is a long drive to leave sat morning.




https://media0.giphy.com/media/Vccpm1O9gV1g4/giphy.gif


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------

